#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Επιδότηση ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών

## ps.arch

Καλησπέρα,
έχει πάρει κανείς από τους συναδέλφους την επιδότηση για τα σεμινάρια που κάναμε;;; Εμένα μου γράφει ότι έχει εγκριθεί η αίτησή μου εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά δεν μου έχουν κατατεθεί χρήματα.

----------


## asak

Γενικά δεν έχει πάρει κανείς τίποτα από επιδοτήσεις εδώ και 6 με 7 μήνες. Είται πρόκειται για αναπτυξιακό νόμο, ΕΣΠΑ, ΟΑΕΔ, σεισμόπληκτα , μηχανικούς, αγροτικές επιδοτήδεις κοκ.
Αν δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει καλά, να πω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μπει σε pause mode από τότε που προκηρύχθηκαν εκλογές.
Η μόνοι που κινήθηκαν το διάστημα αυτό ήταν η ΕΡΤ, οι καθαρίστριες και το μεγάλο κράτος μας.

----------


## spapako

Ναι και εγώ στην ίδια κατηγορία είμαι ps.arch. 
Όπως τα λέει ο asak είναι τα πράγματα...

----------


## Xάρης

Η ανάρτηση δε του asak έγινε πριν την επιβολή των κεφαλαιακών ελέγχων.
Τώρα είναι που δεν θα δούμε τίποτα από επιδότηση εκτός εάν δεν απαιτείται καθόλου συμμετοχή του κράτους, δηλαδή συνεισφέρει μόνο η Ε.Ε. στο 100%.

----------

